# TF 206



## The Dude (20 Jan 2006)

Hi Long time listener 1st time caller...

Has anyone heard anything if tf 206 is going to do anything or at least anything planned for them?  I ask cuz a bunch of Westies signed up for 207 and they figure that where 206 goes gives them an idea of what will happen to them.  It seems logical to cite precedent but hey this is the army

Any thoughts


----------



## reccecrewman (20 Jan 2006)

TF 2-06 will be deployed to Kandahar with the bulk of the Task Force being located at the Airfield & Camp Nathan Smith in Kandahar City.  Yes, it would seem very likely that TF 2-07 will also be located there as well.


----------



## The Dude (20 Jan 2006)

TF 2-06 will be deployed to Kandahar with the bulk of the Task Force being located at the Airfield & Camp Nathan Smith in Kandahar City.  Yes, it would seem very likely that TF 2-07 will also be located there as well


Perhaps a glimmer of hope


----------



## darmil (20 Jan 2006)

I wonder if there will be any slots for LERS on TF07?


----------



## Matt_Fisher (20 Jan 2006)

I was under the impression that the even numbered TFs (ie. 2-06, 2-07, 4-06, etc.) were designated as the secondary TFs and would not be deploying to A-Stan, but to a possible 'secondary theatre'.

Am I wrong in this impression?
Are the even numbered TFs also deploying to A-Stan now?


----------



## flashman (20 Jan 2006)

Correct; TF 2-06 is not going to Kandahar.  TF 3-06 is going to Kandahar.


----------



## geo (20 Jan 2006)

reccecrew,
where do you get your info that 0206 is headed for Afghanistan?
Have a Cap'n in my office who is one of the TF's staff weenies and neither he nor his mates know anything more about it being deployed... but they are all on Class C till further notice.

Suggested places for 0206 to go have been Haiti, Ivory Coast or Afghanistan.

I know that LFQA HQ has chosen to employ many of the 0206 reservists in the new positions created since Canada.com has been stood up.


----------



## armyvern (20 Jan 2006)

Had it in our O Group today that TF2 06 is still only on standby and that no Op has been assigned. If it has....my Cpl who is tasked to TF2 06...has yet to be informed and neither has her Chain of Command.


----------



## Gunner (20 Jan 2006)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37936.0.html

Hopefully this outlines the Army's Managed Readiness System to you.


----------



## Sandbag (21 Jan 2006)

The "2 and 4" Task Forces have no mission yet.  Only the first line of operations is a go and we all know it is to Afghanistan.  The second line has a notice to move timeline which is over 30 days and no specified theatre of operations, so that should tell you something.  Speculation is great, but right now we are in an election so don't expect a decision on the second line until our political masters are back into the fray.


----------



## KevinB (21 Jan 2006)

Iraq


----------



## geo (21 Jan 2006)

Ohhhh.... I think not


----------



## reccecrewman (21 Jan 2006)

Geo - My bad on that one.  I was referring to Op Archer Roto 2 deploying to Kandahar this coming August, got mixed up with the TF numbers - apologize for the error.

Regards


----------



## blueboy (21 Jan 2006)

I would guess A-Stan and 2-07 to somewhere in Africa.....the Sudan perhaps.


----------



## geo (21 Jan 2006)

All speculation Blueboy
in the end the TF may not be sent anywhere.
There is some comfort to having a force in the field and one in hand for emergencies... a little like having the ACE force of yore... 
There are tons of places that need help but I figure that a new gov't will take a little while to sit & look round to figure out how best to use it's resources.


----------



## reccecrewman (22 Jan 2006)

Anybody heard anything WRT a deployment to Haiti in '07?  I had heard of another "possible" deployment there in '07 but don't understand the ins and outs about it.  Mind you, I've been hearing about the Sudan for the past 3 years so............


----------



## geo (22 Jan 2006)

The thing about Haiti is that the South Americans are trying to establish a sort of "sphere of influence" and stand up to the US. 
Financed by Venezuela, Brazil (and possibly Columbia drug $), Haiti just happens to be where they want to be & a rallying point. All in all - they don't want us (Can) there. After the Haiti mission commander had his retirement from mission, the Canadian Chief of Staff fired off a message home asking for our participation (a la Dallaire) - but that would require the UN & South American to ask for us.... and I don't think that will happen...
A lot of hotspots in the world - many places for us to "visit" if our masters will it.


----------



## reccecrewman (23 Jan 2006)

Ah! Well, at least your answer holds some useful substance rather than the typical "I heard from........."

Thanks for the info


----------



## ImanIdiot (25 Jan 2006)

Just as a frame of reference, how long before some of the other 'stand by' TF's stood to did they get the word on what their tasking would be? Or is it just one of those things where 'when it happens, it happens'?


----------



## geo (25 Jan 2006)

definitively a when it happens, it happens.
The CDS & the CF wanted a force on stand by to deploy... and TF0206 is one of em... till they are replaced by TF0406, TF0207, TF0407, etc........


----------



## dapaterson (25 Jan 2006)

In theory, TF 2-06 remains on standby until TF 4-06 is ready to replace them in the standby role, who will remain until 2-07 is ready and so on.

As to where they could be deployed: spin a globe, point at random somewhere (that isn't blue) and odds are that there's a conflict there where we could be called upon to intervene.  Lots of options, and a new government to make any such decision.


----------



## ImanIdiot (25 Jan 2006)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> In theory, TF 2-06 remains on standby until TF 4-06 is ready to replace them in the standby role, who will remain until 2-07 is ready and so on.
> 
> As to where they could be deployed: spin a globe, point at random somewhere (that isn't blue) and odds are that there's a conflict there where we could be called upon to intervene.  Lots of options, and a new government to make any such decision.



Yeah my regiment is looking to put a significant number of bodies on 2-07, and RUMINT has the TF headed to everywhere short of Saturn's seventh ring (unless we are rerolled as mega-space laser-troopers, but I couldn't find that anywhere in the Conservative's defense policy), when there is a pretty good chance we wont leave the country. You know how it is!


----------



## geo (25 Jan 2006)

UN could ask us to put troops in Sudan, Ivory Coast, Haiti or Congo.
or they could decide to boost our contribution to Kandahar & PRT

anyone's guess...


----------



## Kendrick (20 Apr 2006)

Just as an update on this 'I would assume dead thread', 02-06 is currently slowly getting stripped down, to equip us, TF04-06.  Temporary members are slowly headed back home, and those that remained for the 6 months class C extension are getting courses, mostly PLQ's mods 2 to 6, and will be used to train new recruits over in Valcatraz and other temporary assignments for the summer, while the 2eR22eme boys are biting the bullet and pretty much went back to their regular work schedule.  They are technically still on stand-by.

As far as 0406 is concerned, well, we're still hoping, but we're seeing where it's going.  The Wainwright confirmation ex was canceled (postponed), so unless we get committed to somewhere, it will remain off (I would assume to save money, which makes sense).  So I can foresee some PLQ's and course teaching assignments for the summer and other kinds of temporary assignments as well, since Wainwright took most of our summer anyways.  

Now let's look at ye olde rumor mill.  (This here is NO official information, just to show you people how it is within the TF and how stuff just goes real wild real fast.  Don't get mad at me please!)

    - Sudan was our biggest hope.  1eR22eme CO gave us the big speech after we got all hyped, saying that there was an intention to send troops there, but nothing until 2007.  Which takes us out of the loop.  (glimmer of hope for TF0207, but don't drop your panties just yet).

    - Haiti, latest rumor said the government had officially asked for help to the UN.  That was 2 or 3 weeks ago, I was still in Gagetown, I haven't heard about that one since.  Still remains a rumor.  

    - And good old A-Stan.  Well, 01 and 03's.  Unless they decide to augment 0306 there.  

And to drown all these rumors at once, every news and information sources point to the Forces not having the resources to have two TF's deployed at the same time.  As well as a political landscape not favoring such an action.  We're still hopeful, but it's looking bleak.  Might just end up deploying to our backyards...

That's what I have right now.  Trying to stay positive, but it ain't easy!


----------



## nULL (20 Apr 2006)

TF 0207 has been cancelled.


----------



## geo (20 Apr 2006)

nULL said:
			
		

> TF 0207 has been cancelled.



Reference?


----------



## scotty884 (20 Apr 2006)

your reference would be the  announcement that the MND made.  There will be no more new assignments to the CF therefore cancelling the possiblity of a tour.  I also know this because 1 RCHA held a parade Tuesday and well it was announced by the CO.


----------



## HItorMiss (20 Apr 2006)

cbtygunner said:
			
		

> your reference would be the  announcement that the MND made.  There will be no more *new* assignments to the CF



I think that annoucement was taken out of context,the key word is *New*. It would mean places like Dafur not the continued rotations to Afghanistan, so with that in mind would that not mean that TF02-07 would be taking over for 2 RCR who are doing TF 01-07?


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (20 Apr 2006)

> Reference?



As cbtygunner indicates, the stand down direction came via the chain of command last week.



> It would mean places like Dafur not the continued rotations to Afghanistan, so with that in mind would that not mean that TF02-07 would be taking over for 2 RCR who are doing TF 01-07?



TF 02-07 is stood down and is out of the MR plan for ops.


----------



## HItorMiss (20 Apr 2006)

Intresting so then TF01-07 is the last Roto then?


----------



## Gunner (20 Apr 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> Intresting so then TF01-07 is the last Roto then?



You are confusing the 1st and 2nd line of operations.

Odd number TFs are earmarked for Afghanistan for the forseeable future (1, 3 -06, 1, 3-07, etc)

Even number TFs are on the second line of operations but have not been committed to a mission.  TF 2-07 stood down to provide flexiblity to the MRP (due to higher commitments to Afghanistan) and to support army individual training.


----------



## HItorMiss (20 Apr 2006)

Seen.

Thank you for the clarification


----------



## Kendrick (20 Apr 2006)

So I'm part of the last of the 2nd line TFs.  I don't know if I should feel something about this, but the word that comes to mind now is "empty".


----------



## Kirkhill (20 Apr 2006)

What are the chances that TF02-06 will find themselves gainfully employed in Caledonia, ON this summer?  ;D :dontpanic:


----------



## geo (20 Apr 2006)

Interesting, guess I wasn't listening - or my outlook inbox is full again 

will have to wait and see..... while never assigned to a specific mission, the even numbered missions were intended (in my mind at least) as being the the CDS' and CLS' "ace in the hole" = a strategic reserve they could call upon at Very short notice....

time will tell I guess.


----------



## Kendrick (20 Apr 2006)

Yes, that was the case.  Back-up TF.  Just in case.  But I guess they revisited the concept and realized it was costing too much, with the deadend of 0206, and possibly the same outcome for 0406.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (20 Apr 2006)

> Yes, that was the case.  Back-up TF.  Just in case.



Well, let's be clear here.  Managed Readiness envisioned two lines of tasking - odd and even.  Both were designed to be "out the door" at the same time and was backed up by a third TF as a strategic reserve.  The latter went "red" very early on (2 PPCLI was the first strategic reserve unit so designated) and the concept has been dropped.  Thus the "second line" of operations has now become the _de facto_ strategic reserve/high readiness unit.

Gunner's more in the loop than I am - perhaps he'll wade in and expand upon this (if reqr).


----------



## scotty884 (20 Apr 2006)

We havent heard any offical word yet as to what excactly is gonna happen.  Yes TF 0207 was canned BUT, will the elements be trained as a back up? Dont know that yet.  I will say suppositly the money is gone for the required training, the Bty now is only training with what they had already rec'd IE: PW 2-3, C-9 and C-6 shoots, mainly IBTS stuff.  But my reasoning for saying the money is gone is because C Bty was in the mist of turning LSVW into gun trucks but the money was either takin away or slashed so they may not go ahead and modify anymore trucks.  All this and IRU it's great huh?


----------

